# FS: Moving - Selling All Fish (Discus/Loaches/Plecos/Others) and Tanks/Equipment



## grahamu (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi there,

My wife and I are moving to the interior in a few months and, as moving my aquariums will just be too hard, I have reluctantly decided to sell everything bit by bit between now and then; no rush, no fire sale, just an orderly sale. I will sell the fish first and then the tanks/equipment, unless someone wants to take a complete set-up at a discount.

90% of the fish come from April's 'emporium' so the quality is first rate and there have been no additions to the tanks for the past couple of years and no disease.

The fish are all housed in my 120 gal (48x24x24) tank with black wooden stand (cost me $800) and my 90 gal (48x24x18) top quality Oceanic tank, black wooden stand, and black wooden canopy (cost me $1200+).

I have decided to sell the tanks/equipment at 50% of what I paid for them, so the 120gal will be $400 and the 90gal Oceanic will be $600. These prices are for the tanks, cabinets, lights and in the case of the Oceanic, the wooden canopy i.e. no other equipment included.

The following are the fish that are for sale. Some of the quantities/sizes are approximate as, to be honest, they are hard to count/measure without catching. If someone is seriously interested then I can count/measure/photograph in detail (and I will get around to this over time regardless).


7 discus (4"-6") - *SOLD*
12 clown loaches (4"-6") - *SOLD*
7 yo-yo loaches (3"-4") - *SOLD* 
3 horse head loaches (3"-4") - *SOLD *
4 bushynose plecos, some albino, some black, (2"-4"+) - *SOLD*
4 various corys (1"-2") - *SOLD* 
1 gold nugget pleco (5"-6") - *SOLD* 
30+ misc other fish, tetras, barbs, gouramis, etc - $50 the lot

Just a couple of notes:

I live between Maple Ridge and Mission so you need to be able to travel if you would like to see/purchhase the fish.
Please don't embarass us both my coming up with a stupid low ball offer.
I don't want to mess around selling an odd fish here and there. I would like to try and sell in complete groups first of all if possible.
These fish are important to me and I would like to know that they will be well looked after by their new owners.

I'll update this post as I manage to take some reasonable quality photos.

Many thanks,
Graham


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow. Where are you moving ? If you need more fish once moved..I can ship .

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?4bplno


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

NICE job with the clowns  They are nice and fat and look VERY happy. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

pm'd you about the loaches. id like to come & get them tonight as I live in Pitt Meadows. please txt me 604 364 1900


----------



## grahamu (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi April,

We are moving to Oliver in the Southern Okanagan. Once we get settled in, I might well look at setting up new tanks. It is just that I know the move is going to be complex enough as it is and I'd hate anything to happen to the fish in trying to get them moved what with juggling moving tanks and fish over such a distance.

Cheers,
Graham


----------



## grahamu (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks N/A - looks like beN might well be taking over continuing the fattening up and keeping them happy job.

Cheers,
Graham


----------



## Fabian Aedo (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello there.
PM Sent 
regards,


----------



## macfish (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi Grahamu,

These fishies all look well loved  Pm'ed ...

Mac


----------



## grahamu (Aug 11, 2010)

Clown Loach sold - thank you beN!!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

oh I cant wait to add these fella's to my 200G. thanks again Graham!


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

I absolutely love the discus you have graham super healthy and big.... 

Andrew


----------



## grahamu (Aug 11, 2010)

My pleasure Ben, those guys are going to be really happy with the extra space in your great 6' tank. They are going to grow from being fat into monsters!


----------



## grahamu (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Andrew, it is sometimes difficult to really convey in an advert how big and healthy fish are. Nothing like an in-person viewing to confirm it!

Cheers,
Graham


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I am interested in some of your fish but not looking for the full lot. If you decide to sell in smaller quantities please let me know.


----------



## grahamu (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Paul,

Thanks for the interest. I do still have your PM and if I am unable to sell all of the fish in groups then I will defintely send you a PM.

Cheers,
Graham


----------



## DiscusGroup6 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi: I like the 7 discus deal and pleco group deal.please check message.


----------



## grahamu (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Oscar,

PM sent with address etc.

Cheers,
Graham


----------



## grahamu (Aug 11, 2010)

Gold Nugget sold - thank you Kevin.

Cheers,
Graham


----------



## grahamu (Aug 11, 2010)

***bump***


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

Really stunning fish ppl!!!! I have been there a few times, I just wish I had more room for these guys. They are quite impressive especially all the yoyo loaches and discus. Good size for a community tank.


----------



## grahamu (Aug 11, 2010)

***bump***


----------



## grahamu (Aug 11, 2010)

Discus and bushynose plecos (plus surprise eggs!!!) sold - thank you Oscar.


----------



## DiscusGroup6 (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks, grahamu.
all the discus fishes are settled down in my tank and eat well. I will pair up 4 of them with my other proven male/female next week. hopefully some of them may spawn soon.
same time,i will keep an eye on those pleco eggs which should be hatched out in couple of days, thanks for the free driftwood-egg-nest !


----------



## grahamu (Aug 11, 2010)

My pleasure Oscar, yes those pleco eggs were a real surprise. Thanks for letting me know they got to their new home safely.

Cheers,
Graham


----------

